# Full body reaper vs. only using a fan



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

There's been enough decoy and reaper discussion lately for me to want to get everybody's two cents on what they like to use stalking / reaping. I want to try it this year. I'm looking at the full body decoys like the Mojo, and I'm also looking at the ones that are just the fans you carry around. 

What are everybody's thoughts on using a fan vs. a full body tom for stalking?


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

A fan is all you need.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> There's been enough decoy and reaper discussion lately for me to want to get everybody's two cents on what they like to use stalking / reaping. I want to try it this year. I'm looking at the full body decoys like the Mojo, and I'm also looking at the ones that are just the fans you carry around.
> 
> What are everybody's thoughts on using a fan vs. a full body tom for stalking?


The entire point of fanning is to be mobile and move quickly and efficiently. The more clunky your equipment is, the more it defeats the purpose. 

The KISS rule applies to fanning turkeys. A gun, a fan, and a diaphragm call are all you need. 

Don't make it more complicated than it is.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FireDoc66 said:


> A fan is all you need.





srconnell22 said:


> A gun, a fan, and a diaphragm call are all you need.


That is what I figured, but just wanted to see what all you feel about the hype with those full bodies. Even if there was some added benefit, transporting them is an issue worth noting. 

I have one diaphragm turkey call, and I've never been a big fan of it, but I am going to get it out and practice with it (maybe buy a few others), because I can see it's use when fanning. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> That is what I figured, but just wanted to see what all you feel about the hype with those full bodies. Even if there was some added benefit, transporting them is an issue worth noting.
> 
> I have one diaphragm turkey call, and I've never been a big fan of it, but I am going to get it out and practice with it (maybe buy a few others), because I can see it's use when fanning.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Refer to the other thread about this as well as the turkey regs. Seems like it isn't legal in Michigan for turkey hunting


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Healyhardwood said:


> Refer to the other thread about this as well as the turkey regs. Seems like it isn't legal in Michigan for turkey hunting


I have, and I'm not sure I agree. What part of the regs lead you to believe it is not legal?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I typically use one tail feather , it's all u need


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> I have, and I'm not sure I agree. What part of the regs lead you to believe it is not legal?


Read them. No motion to a decoy other than natural wind motion. Ask a CO. I have. It's illegal.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Healyhardwood said:


> Read them. No motion to a decoy other than natural wind motion. Ask a CO. I have. It's illegal.


I've read them. I think the regs do not address fanning at all, but I agree that the language about wind socks or similar decoys (pasted below) is vague as to the reg's intent, and at least causes confusion that certainly justifies your position here. I put a call into the DNR law enforcement and left a message. I will repost what they say if they get back to me (which they usually do). 

". . . A wind sock or similar decoy body anchored at a fixed point into the ground and whose only motion is derived exclusively by power of the natural wind is legal. . . ."


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't people call for birds anymore lol


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Lamarsh said:


> I've read them. I think the regs do not address fanning at all, but I agree that the language about wind socks or similar decoys (pasted below) is vague as to the reg's intent, and at least causes confusion that certainly justifies your position here. I put a call into the DNR law enforcement and left a message. I will repost what they say if they get back to me (which they usually do).
> 
> ". . . A wind sock or similar decoy body anchored at a fixed point into the ground and whose only motion is derived exclusively by power of the natural wind is legal. . . ."


If a decoy anchored to a fixed point in the ground is legal, but carrying a fan with a stake is illegal, does that mean when I put my decoy on a stake and carry it to where I want to plant it in the ground, I am breaking the law by moving the device? I can't see how carrying a decoy could ever be construed as not legal, because otherwise you could never use one.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

pigeon said:


> Don't people call for birds anymore lol


Of course, but haven't you ever seen a group of turkeys in an open field that ignore calls? Henned up toms can be tough to lure away from their harem. Fanning/reaping is just another tactic a hunter can put in the tool bag. I have not tried it though, but I think it could be worth a try when all you have are a group of turkeys in a field that you otherwise cannot call in.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

o_mykiss said:


> If a decoy anchored to a fixed point in the ground is legal, but carrying a fan with a stake is illegal, does that mean when I put my decoy on a stake and carry it to where I want to plant it in the ground, I am breaking the law by moving the device? I can't see how carrying a decoy could ever be construed as not legal, because otherwise you could never use one.


I do not think it is illegal, but I think they guys who think it may be illegal are concerned that carrying a decoy and flagging it or moving it (which is not wind motion) fits within the language of the reg. I personally thing the reg is too vague to prohibit fanning or reaping, however I do not know what the regs intent was regardless of its vagueness.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> Of course, but haven't you ever seen a group of turkeys in an open field that ignore calls? .


If you killed one every time you went out, it wouldn't be hunting. With patience comes virtue.


With the way the regulation reads, I'd want a written permission slip from an LEO before I attempted it.

\


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Woodstock said:


> If you killed one every time you went out, it wouldn't be hunting. With patience comes virtue.


Nobody said anything about expecting to take a turkey every time you head out. 



Woodstock said:


> With the way the regulation reads, I'd want a written permission slip from an LEO before I attempted it.


To each their own.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> Nobody said anything about expecting to take a turkey every time you head out.
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own.





Lamarsh said:


> There's been enough decoy and reaper discussion lately for me to want to get everybody's two cents on what they like to use stalking / reaping. I want to try it this year. I'm looking at the full body decoys like the Mojo, and I'm also looking at the ones that are just the fans you carry around.
> 
> What are everybody's thoughts on using a fan vs. a full body tom for stalking?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> There's been enough decoy and reaper discussion lately for me to want to get everybody's two cents on what they like to use stalking / reaping. I want to try it this year. I'm looking at the full body decoys like the Mojo, and I'm also looking at the ones that are just the fans you carry around.
> 
> What are everybody's thoughts on using a fan vs. a full body tom for stalking?


Not trying to be a dick, but nobody here ever suggested any expectation of killing a turkey every time they go out. Whether you think reaping or fanning is legal also was not part of this discussion--that's in another thread right now.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Woodstock said:


>


Lol, fair enough.


----------

